# Reheating frozen pulled pork



## low'n'slow (Apr 25, 2007)

As discussed on another thread, my recent attempt at making pulled pork created some tasty meat - four hours too late for dinner! So I froze it and plan to serve it at another time. What's the best way to heat it up? Smoker, oven, crock pot...?


----------



## keywesmoke (Apr 25, 2007)

I put mine in 1-2 pound bags, rolled them airtight and zipped them shut for freezing. When I defrost, I just nuke it with a dribble of vinegar sauce for 15-20 seconds and it's delicious.


----------



## squeezy (Apr 25, 2007)

I think any of the methods you suggested would be fine ...

Main consideration, would be how much you are reheating and how much time you have.

High heat would be the only no-no ...


----------



## mysticalman (Apr 29, 2007)

I find the best way to reheat left overs is to use the microwave if I am lazy and nuke it on 50% power and make sure to stir it often. I have never had a problem with it drying out.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 29, 2007)

I package pulled pork in sandwich sized bags (about a pound) so we can pull some out anytime and have a few sammies. Take almost no time to defrost and if all fail most microwave these days have defrost modes or just cook at low power until it's defrosted.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Apr 29, 2007)

Whatever method choosen, it will still be delicious.


----------



## meowey (Apr 29, 2007)

If I have put pulled pork into foodsaver bags to freeze, they will thaw and reheat in a big pot of hot water.

Hope this helps.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------

